# Phenomenal week of fishing



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

After fishing four straight days on private boats(with Recess on Saturday)I was fortunate enough to be invited to fish on the Annie Girl with Captain Mike Rowellout of Zekes on a 36 hour trip. We left Zeke's Tuesday morning at 6:00 AM. The plan was to head out and put the smack down on some yellow fin, bottom fish and hopefully pick up a Marlin.I had to convince one of the newbies that he needed to leave his bannans on the dock, first crisis avoided. We pick up several hundred live baits thanks to our deck hand Nick.We left the pass and were met with seas less than one foot. We head South and pick up 10 AJ's on our first spot in about 25 minutes. Lets just say that the Amberjacks were very willing to take an ice bath. Captain Mike has a meeting with the crew to see if we want to make a change in plans since no one was catching much around Horn mountain or the Deep Water Natluis. We decide to go to theSouthwest in search of better water. At 16.8 knots we were in for a long ride but we had high hopes and boy were we ever rewarded. Finally after being in green water with no life we get into cobalt blue water. We pull up to a rig that was 20 miles short of our destination and put lines in. It doesn't take long to figure out that we don't need to go any further. Bait is running on the upcurrent side of the rig and yellow fin are starting to roll everywhere. After a few laps with only a small skippy to show for our efforrs we pull the lines in and try to kite fish but there just wasn't enough wind so we decide to get a chunk line going. It wasn't long before it was non stop action for the next six hours. I'll just let the pictures do the talking now.

First Tuna hooked up most were caught on penn 50 wides. The water color was amazing you could see at least 50 feet down.










Bill fighting a great yellow fin.



















Chris's first yellow fin ever. 










Finally its my turn to get in on some of this action. 



















Its not a huge fish but, now I can get back to casting topwater plugs to the rolling tuna.










I was very fortunate to be able to spend some quality time with my Dad on this trip. Here he is hooked up to hisyellow fin.










Wow what a sunset. Oh yeah now its game on, for the topwater bite.










This one ripped off about 200 yds of 50 pound power pro. The reel was screaming it was a great battle on a spinning rod. He pulled the hooks about 30 feet from the boat, which was a good thing because we were going to release it.



















On last years trip Tyler was hooked up to a fish for 5 hours and 55 minutes on stand up (I timed it personally). It was an incredible battle we never did see the fish that he hooked it broke off 80 feet from the boat. This was a little revenge for Tyler with the biggest fish that weighed118.3 pounds at the Marina. Nice job Tyler. This one only took around 15 minutes.



















Final tally on the Yellow Fin was 12 in the box, 4 more were cut off and released all in the 80 to 100 pound range and 3 more were broke off or lost at the boat. We hooked 19 yellow fin and saw several of the larger ones come into the boat during the day it was an incredible sight. The call was made not to kill anymore because we had enough meat, which was a great call. We moved off to the Northeast and set up a Sword fish drift. Ijust knew we were going to pick up a Sword also but we got no love on the Sword. We wake up the next morning and one side of the boat is inblue water and the other side is in green water. We are sitting right in the middle of best rip I have seen all year long. We put the Marlin spread out and pulled for about an hour. Here is a picture I took from the flying bridge of the rip. 










We made the decision to run in a get our limit of the endangered Red Snapper, due totime and the long ride back to OrangeBeach.The Snapper limittook all of about 45 minutes. I did manage to catch my personal best Snapper. It weighed in at 21 pounds on the boga grips.










If you ever want to go on a first class charter give Captanin Mike on the Annie Girl call. They do a jam up job.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Jeeeezzz, That loks GREAT!!!! Nice job and I am extremely envious.... :reallycrying


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome thanks for the pics!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Rob! sounds like a blast buddy! I'm glad you were able to get your yft fix and do it while fishing with your father to boot...that'sexcellent stuff right there. You had a crazy week of fishing, man. See you dark and earlySaturday morning! 

Brad


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

AWESOME POST, man that is the trip of a lifetime. Congrats.:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Rob looks like you and your father had a great time fishing on the anne girl. Lot's of fine looking YFT also. I just hope you didn't pick up any bad habits! Like B-rad said we see you at 3am. Gene


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like one hell of a week for you!!!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, the pic's are awesome.:takephoto


----------



## Wee-Hoo (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome pics. Man I'd love to catch a big ol yellowfin one of these days. :bowdown


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Yummy, perfect for some sashimi. Nice pics and good job.:clap


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures, sounds like an incredible trip!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn It Man!!!


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

wow!



Anyone know the rates on the Annie Girl? 



Offshore Trolling - ?

OVERNIGHT TRIP, Up to 36 Hours - ?

Rig / Tuna Trip, Up to 18 Hours - ?





Thanks


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys thanks for all of the great replys. It truly has been an epic week, I even managed to keep my wife happy by getting her and her best frienda condoon the beach for the week. I was fishing and the wife and kids were playing on the beachits hard to beat that. That was the best idea I've had in a while. All of that was great but the best thingthat happenedHayden, my oldest son excepted Jesus as his Savior. Now I don't care who you are it just don't get any better than that.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Great report and even better about your son!


----------



## debbie gilmore (May 30, 2009)

Amen! that is an awesom week!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Hell of a Trip, Congrats!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

would you happen to know the prices for that trip??? been wanting to put something together for my buddies and i.. appreciate any info you've got


----------



## Razrbak (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome trip and great pics of you and Dad, Priceless.

Best part of the story was the info on you son, even more PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that second picture of the Tuna is amazing! You've had a amazing season so far. thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great trip. That is quite a rip in the second to last picture. Did yall catch anything on it? How far were yall from the pass? Sorry for all the questions, goingnext weekend, want to figure out where you were.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

great trip , cobalt blue for sure .you can go to www.anniegirlcharters.com for info. :clap:reallycrying:clap


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

> *alexa041 (6/13/2009)*Great trip. That is quite a rip in the second to last picture. Did yall catch anything on it? How far were yall from the pass? Sorry for all the questions, goingnext weekend, want to figure out where you were.


The Rip was amazing but there was not a whole lot of life on it Wednesday morning.We pulledsome baits on it but did not get any knock downs.It was located about 100 miles Southwest of Orange Beach. We only worked it for about an hour before we had to pick up lines and run home.


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Looks like you had an awesome trip and first hand I can say with an awesome Captain and person. He will do his best to put you on the fish no matter what you are trying to catch.

He knows about the bananas too!! (another offshore story)

Here is the link to his website <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: maroon">www.captainmikesfishing.com<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

way freakin coooool!!!!:bowdown


----------



## dewyafish (Aug 20, 2008)

IMPRESSSSIVEE!!!!!!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great trip and thanks for the post. I'm looking forward to our Green Canyon trip with Mike and Nick in August.....


----------

